# Puppy knuckling



## kdluke (Mar 23, 2014)

Our new pit puppy Jett is 10 weeks old. Two days ago his front legs started to look like he was knuckling. We were feeding him Fromms Gold for Puppies which has 27% crude protein. We have switched to Holistic Large Breed Puppy food, it has 24% crude protein. We are feeding him a cup a day. How much excercise should we encourage? He is getting used to us now and has some great spurts of energy, but by the end of our play time he can hardly stand, his front legs bend outward. We tried wrapping with sport tape. Not sure if its helping, and it's hard to keep on. Any one have any experience with this issue....see pic....Thanks


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a great place for info on knuckling just remember its for danes so all the feeding info is for large breed but other is very helpful

Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## kdluke (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks MSK! While doing a little research i found that site. It helped to calm me by educating me. Wanted to hear that from a Pit bull lover. Just wondering if 1 cup a day is enough, also if I should supplement with vitamins (suggestions) and how much exercise is okay. This is my first Pit Bull and I love him!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I personally have been lucky enough to never have a pup to knuckle over so I cant speak from experience but heres a good thread

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38296-um-questions-please-help.html

As far as how much food I free feed pups until a year old or so.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Take a look on the thread posted by MSK I posted a fee links to threads in that thread lol. I'm on my phone or I would repost. Hope your pup feels better soon!!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Some of my pups started to knuckle on blue buffalo wilderness puppy and I switched to TOTW PS the adult formula and raised their water and food bowls and they all corrected in under a week. Good luck! 

Protein isnt really the cause, its the screwy levels of calcium/phosphorus in some kibbles.


----------



## LamLam (Feb 9, 2014)

My pup had a really serious case of this when he was around the same age - to the point where he was actually walking on his front elbows (knuckles?) on the day I got him. My vet said proper nutrition and keeping him off smooth surfaces (wood floor/tile/concrete) would right the issue naturally. I switched him to a raw diet, coconut oil, and fish oil, and I only had him on grass or carpet - his legs straightened out within 2 weeks.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

yes, if you can keep him on cushioned surfaces. the hardwood and tile is pretty hard on developing tissue.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Read the thread posted my MSK.


----------

